# winload.efi



## preemptor (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all. this issues started 2 days ago when I simply wanted to restore the computer to factory settings which seemed to go ok. as normal I uninstalled Norton and loaded comodo which would not update, after a reboot that was sill the case. I then decided to cut my losses and did another factory reset. I then got the following.

Recovery Your PC needs to be repaired
The application or operating system couldn’t be loaded because a required file is missing or contains errors.
File: \Windows\system32\winload.efi
Error code: 0xc0000001
You’ll need to use the recovery tools on your installation media. If you don’t have any installation media (like a disc or USB device), contact your system administrator or PC manufacturer.Press Enter to try again
Press F8 for Startup Settings
Press ESC for UEFI Firmware Settings 

sysinfo
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6035 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 347804 MB, Free - 299078 MB; D: Total - 340350 MB, Free - 249285 MB;
Motherboard: SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD., NP350V5C-A0EUK
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I have tried auto repair, fixmbr etc. downloaded win 8 cdrom and tried repair computer that comes back as failed and several more things all to no avail.

bcdedit

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-GB
inherit {globalsettings}
default {current}
resumeobject {1b40a5bf-1802-11e2-b5e3-dc0ea1bce0ea}
displayorder {current}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 30
Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device partition=C:
path \windows\system32\winload.efi
description Windows 8
locale en-GB
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {bd70f8c8-2977-11e5-be86-50b7c342e26d}
recoveryenabled Yes
isolatedcontext Yes
allowedinmemorysettings 0x15000075
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \windows
resumeobject {1b40a5bf-1802-11e2-b5e3-dc0ea1bce0ea}
nx OptIn
bootmenupolicy Standard

This is becoming an exercise in frustration.

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would try another Hard Drive, were you running W8.1 and trying to downgrade to W8?


----------



## preemptor (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi thanks for the reply, I was simply trying to restore to factory defaults . the HD tests out ok.


----------

